# Dana: "It's Time To Bring Fedor To See Lesnar Smash Him"



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-fedor10-2009nov10,0,2976507.story

A heavyweight fight between Fedor Emelianenko and Brock Lesnar is the bout most mixed martial arts fans want to see, but contractual obligations and medical problems are likely to prevent a showdown between the two for another year, Emelianenko's camp said Monday.

Emelianenko survived a cut nose Saturday to retain his unofficial standing as the top MMA heavyweight in the world by defeating Brett Rogers in a second-round technical knockout. He closed the victory with a stand-up, right-handed punch, then pounced on Rogers to deliver a left-right combination on the canvas before the referee ended the fight.

Emelianenko-Rogers headlined CBS' "Saturday Night Fights" card of four bouts promoted by Strikeforce/M-1, with a near-capacity crowd of 11,500 filling the Sears Centre near Chicago.

The TV ratings are not final, but early numbers show the Strikeforce fights drew at least 3.8 million viewers, and a 267% increase in the number of males aged 18-34 who usually tune in for Saturday night programming, CBS said.

Lesnar, with a record of 4-1, is heavyweight champion of the rival, and more dominant, Ultimate Fighting Championship. A few months ago, UFC failed to reach a deal with Emelianenko for multiple fights.

Scott Coker, Strikeforce chief executive, said because Saturday's fights delivered "those 18-34 male [viewership] numbers in a big way," CBS will televise future cards. Emelianenko earned $400,000 on Saturday night. A CBS spokesman said no decision has been made on whether the network would telecast another Strikeforce card, although Saturday's bouts drew new viewers to the network.

Yet, Dana White, president of UFC, called the Strikeforce's overall ratings Saturday a disappointment.

"CBS would be out of their mind to put that rinky-dink [Strikeforce] . . . on the air again . . . and without that backing, [promoters] won't have the money to pay [Emelianenko]."

But Emelianenko (31-1-1) still owes Strikeforce at least two more fights, possibly more with options, Coker said.

The Russian heavyweight agreed to a Strikeforce deal when his promotional company, M-1 Global, failed to reach agreement with UFC. The Emelianenko negotiations collapsed, in part, because UFC rejected M-1's push to co-promote an Emelianenko event.

After those talks ended, UFC announced a Lesnar fight against UFC contender Shane Carwin scheduled for Nov. 21. But Lesnar became ill and was diagnosed with mononucleosis, causing an indefinite delay of the Carwin bout.

Emelianenko, 33, also is dealing with health issues. He suffered a fracture and tendon damage in his left thumb, and a fractured nose in the Rogers fight, Coker said. Emelianenko stopped in Los Angeles on Monday to be treated for the injuries.

"[The hand injury] could've been from that blow when he had Brett on the mat at the end," Coker said. "We're hearing he could be out for four to six months."

Coker will use Emelianenko's layoff to boost name recognition in the U.S. of Strikeforce's heavyweight champion, Alistair Overeem, 29, an MMA veteran with a 31-11 record that includes losses to former UFC light-heavyweight champion Chuck Liddell and current UFC contender Mauricio "Shogun" Rua.

England's Overeem will headline a Strikeforce card on Showtime early next year, and he is the favorite to be Emelianenko's next foe, Coker said.

Meanwhile, public clamor for an Emelianenko-Lesnar bout is being noticed by promoters.

Jerry Millen, M-1 vice president, said Emelianenko is free to fight Lesnar if UFC drops its demands regarding co-promotion. Millen said the more-experienced Emelianenko would "smash" Lesnar, a former college wrestling champion and World Wrestling Entertainment performer whose "ranking looks manufactured."

Added Millen: "Fedor's not ducking anybody. If UFC wants to prove it has the best fighters, step up and co-promote. Fedor just wants to be treated fairly. The UFC business model is to own the souls of their fighters. Fedor doesn't have to do that, and if the fans scream loudly enough, we can make that happen."

UFC's White countered that a CBS retreat could cause Emelianenko to realize the UFC is where the big money is. White said he'd be happy to extend a contract to Emelianenko to prove UFC has the world's best heavyweight.

"The guy just got his face smashed in by Brett Rogers. Do you know what Brock or [UFC heavyweights] Frank Mir and Cain Velasquez would do to Brett Rogers?" White said. "It's time to bring this guy [Fedor] in, to see Brock Lesnar smash his head."


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I got faith this fight will happen


----------



## Dark Samurai (Nov 10, 2009)

Dana is so funny ))) Brock is just a heavy bag for Fedor. He's not even a fighter! Yeah, he's big but his fight technique is nothing.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

good point about paying Fedor, not a coincidence everybody goes broke co-promoting with M1, not happening in the UFC 100% positive of that so M1 can stop trying to bait fans into thinking its a possibility. If they want to drop the demand i think the UFC will play ball, but not on a one fight deal, the UFC doesnt do that...

As for "owning your soul".... if getting paid more then everybody else with special priviledges to fight ***** whenever he wants for a THREE fight deal he could walk away from very rich is "owning your soul" then i think every fighter wants their soul owned...

If ppl really want Fedor to fight Lesnar or be in the UFC, the fastest route is to NOT support any org he is in so they go broke,i dont think many more will spring up to try and co-promote with M1 and pay Fedor 400k+ a fight when he flat out cant get ppl to outside of his hardcore fanbase to watch.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

This fight will happen but it will be too late and Brock or Fedor will already lose and then the meaning of this match is pretty much lost and doesn't mean much anymore. That's really unfortunate but that's how I see it going down. Personally, I see Brock losing befor Fedor (assuming Fedor stays with StrikeForce where he's pretty safe from losing to any of their heavyweights, no offense). 

Dana has said it befor you have to have 2 hot fighters fight befor the steam goes away and one of them loses popularity from a failed drug test or just from a devasting loss, neither of these 2 can afford to have any of this so that's why they need to fight ASAP if any company wants to make the most out of this. 

M1 wants what M1 wants and Dana wants what Dana wants. They want 2 completely different things and Dana isn't the type of person to budge to co-promote and M1 isn't the company to budge and just sit backstage with their only gem in the cage. 

It's a rough situation but that's how it is.


----------



## Dark Samurai (Nov 10, 2009)

Absolutely agree with you.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

i dont think this fight is ever going to happen, personally.

but one thing i take from thsi article mroe than others is the 'put that rinky dink promotion back on the air' line. Seems to me that the UFC would be a-ok with the deal CBS struck with SF, for themselves. Their complaint with the HBO deal was always that they wanted to use their own broadcasters... keep it a UFC broadcast, not a HBO broadcast. this seems to be the very deal that SF struck with CBS... maybe the UFC is eyeing CBS as their network affiliate, setting the ground work for that push.


----------



## OliverTwist (Oct 25, 2009)

What exactly is co-promoting? Does M1 want a cut of the profits and/or want their name mentioned in the advertisements and fight build up?:confused02:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

OliverTwist said:


> What exactly is co-promoting? Does M1 want a cut of the profits and/or want their name mentioned in the advertisements and fight build up?:confused02:


 They want to share half the expenses and half the profits + have their brand headline something like

UFC and M1 Global Present UFC 420 (Nick)Diaz vs Hughes (what you cant smoke before church??)

UFC risked alot of $ building the brand. Why would they give half of it away for one fighter??


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I now know that Alistair Overeem is from England. Thanks LA Times, and keep an eye out for a visit from Ireland's Bas Rutten; he may want to have a talk with you.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fedor has nothing to prove yeah it would be a great fight but we have been through this already and I dont see it happening.....:sarcastic12:


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

oh dana


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Fedor has nothing to prove yeah it would be a great fight but we have been through this already and I dont see it happening.....:sarcastic12:


100% agree. What does Fedor have to prove? Nothing...not one thing at all. Let's not forget that while Brock was off being a professional "fake" wrestler Fedor was at the top of the game in MMA. Years later after Brock comes over to MMA Fedor is still the most dominant/best MMA fighter of all times.

To hear Dana even insinuate that Brock should even be fighting Fedor in the first place is just ridiculous. Don't get me wrong I would love to see this fight and I would put all my money on Fedor because I believe he would knock out Brock or sub him.

The bottom line is this...Dana wants/has the biggest name in MMA today, but there is still this shadow looming called Fedor and as long as he can't have Fedor there will always be speculation that the UFC doesn't have the most dominant MMA fighter of all times.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

dana white is a dickhead....anyone who goes wow at the sight of 2 bums on TUF panting for breath like 2nd rate pornstars is a dumbass.

Dana white can go **** himself


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

Brett Rogers would destroy Cain so hard. Dana is full of it.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

I actually started to like lesnar but i think its time for the weels to come off that dellusional bandwagon...comeone carwin KO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dana White has done more for the sport then anyone else on the planet, ive never understood why people dislike him so much. Without Dana and the Fertitas, who knows where mma would actually be right now. Sure, Fedor has proven a lot in his career, but this is a spectator sport and it isnt about what Fedor needs or doesnt need to prove. Its about what the fans want. A lot of fans would love to see Fedor in the UFC, there heavyweight division is a lot more competitive. Without the fans paying these fighters salaries, they wouldnt have shit. I dont think this fight is going to happen, but i think its ignorant to say that Fedor has no real incentive to fight in the UFC or namely Brock Lesnar.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Can someone tell me how between Fedor throwing Rogers down multiple times with ease, slamming Rogers with huge rights and lefts to the point where he needs to curl up agains the cage multiple times, knocking him out, and having 2 sub attempts, Dana saw Rogers "smash" Fedor?

There is a fine line between trying to tell UFC fans that Fedor isn't good, and trying to convince these same people that Fedor was "smashed" in that fight. He's either retarded or trying wayyyyyy too hard to pull Fedor's rep down.

I'm going to go with retarded.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

Why should he care to be in the UFC or to fight Brock? To him Brock is just another body, in case people haven't gotten it by now I don't think Fedor cares who you put him against...

With that being said the only other thing he has to look at is the payday. He made as much fighting Brett Rogers as Brock did fighting Mir so to him I'm sure it doesn't matter where he fights and is probably less inclined to fight for the UFC because they aren't going to fork out a $400k payday for someone on their first fight. I don't blame him for staying where he's at.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ppl should stop using 'fans' and 'UFC' as interchangeable and synonymous terms. Ppl make out like without white there would never have been mma. This man is a pretentious little toad with a vile mouth. If this is the kinda shit he comes out with why would fedor possibly want to work for him.

Fedor is his own person and can chose to fight whoever he wants. If UFC fans think that fedor should sell himself into an onerous contract to the UFC like some kinda comodity them screw that.
Given the way dana white pleasure himself at the thought of fedor getting pummelled by lesnar its indicative of dana whites thought process. Dana white just sees this as glorified dog fighting. Fedor sees it as a sport and is why he said something like 'were not dogs fighting this is a sport an i firstly respect my opponent'


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Can someone tell me how between Fedor throwing Rogers down multiple times with ease, slamming Rogers with huge rights and lefts to the point where he needs to curl up agains the cage multiple times, knocking him out, and having 2 sub attempts, Dana saw Rogers "smash" Fedor?
> 
> There is a fine line between trying to tell UFC fans that Fedor isn't good, and trying to convince these same people that Fedor was "smashed" in that fight. He's either retarded or trying wayyyyyy too hard to pull Fedor's rep down.
> 
> I'm going to go with retarded.


I think Dana is just a really good salesman and he knows that since most casual fans still think of MMA as "Ultimate Fighting" and he runs the Ultimate Fighting Championship that they are going to take what he says as gold. The sad thing is that statement is probably at least half true in the aspect that most casual fans are going to think Fedor sucks if Dana White says he does.

Like I said before Dana is probably pissed because almost every MMA fighter on the planet is banging on his door wanting in his organization...just so happens that the one guy that most consider the best in the game doesn't need nor want him.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> Can someone tell me how between Fedor throwing Rogers down multiple times with ease, slamming Rogers with huge rights and lefts to the point where he needs to curl up agains the cage multiple times, knocking him out, and having 2 sub attempts, Dana saw Rogers "smash" Fedor?
> 
> There is a fine line between trying to tell UFC fans that Fedor isn't good, and trying to convince these same people that Fedor was "smashed" in that fight. He's either *retarded* or trying wayyyyyy too hard to pull Fedor's rep down.
> 
> I'm going to go with retarded.


He's a goof man! I never liked that tactic Dana use to use. He use to do the same thing with Wandy, Rampage, and countless others. But come on man! Fedor is considered one if not the P4P king in mma, the best HW MMA fighter in the world, and Dana act's like he's a chump.

The way I see it, he's got no class and can't bring himself to admit there is a fighter who isn't fighting in the UFC and he is "arguably" the best on the planet. 

I'd love to see Fedor go to the UFC and smash two guys back to back and leave the company just to shut Dana up and make up look like a major fool!



BlacklistShaun said:


> I think Dana is just a really good salesman and he knows that since most casual fans still think of MMA as "Ultimate Fighting" and he runs the Ultimate Fighting Championship that they are going to take what he says as gold. The sad thing is that statement is probably at least half true in the aspect that most casual fans are going to think Fedor sucks if Dana White says he does.
> 
> Like I said before Dana is probably pissed because almost every MMA fighter on the planet is banging on his door wanting in his organization...just so happens that the one guy that most consider the best in the game doesn't need nor want him.


Good post but I still hate Dana even thoguh I want the UFC a lot lol.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fedor would have his hands full with Lesnar thats for sure. If Brock got on top of him, I dunno if Fedor could get him off. He would def take alot of punishment on the ground, possibly even cause a late stoppage. Fedor would have to keep his distance and keep the fight standing. 

Brock would either wear Fedor out and control him on the ground with his 50lb weight advantage and eventually get the stoppage. 

Or Fedor would weather Brock's early storm and catch Brock with a few bombs and stop him.

Ive said it for years. The guy that will beat Fedor will be a big strong wrestler with good top control, that can stay out of submissions. Brock Lesnar is that man. I think he is a nightmare matchup for Fedor. I just think Brock's size would be something Fedor wouldnt't be able to overcome.

But does Dana realize what Fedor has done. I dont care who you fight, or how you win. But to have 33 fights and never lose, is RIDICULOUS! For him to mention Frank Mir and Cain Valesquez in the same breathe as Fedor is an insult. Fedor wins fights, and most of them never even get last 2 rounds. The man is usuallly giving up a size advantage in every fight. He is 5'11 230, he is really a LHW that has gone undefeated in 33 HW fights. In my eyes thats why he is p4p the best fighter in the world. Anderson Silva is 6'2 218, and beats up guys that are either smaller than him or are similar in size. That just isnt as impressive as Fedor beating EVERYONE he fights, no matter the size.

I propose a fight between Silva and Fedor to see who is the p4p best fighter at a catchweight of 220.

I just dont want to see Fedor's legacy ruined, if he fights a man 50 pounds heavier than him. Because win or lose against Brock, he is the best p4p fighter ever.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

jdun11 said:


> Fedor would have his hands full with Lesnar thats for sure. If Brock got on top of him, I dunno if Fedor could get him off. He would def take alot of punishment on the ground, possibly even cause a late stoppage. Fedor would have to keep his distance and keep the fight standing.
> 
> Brock would either wear Fedor out and control him on the ground with his 50lb weight advantage and eventually get the stoppage.
> 
> ...


 good post. But dont just say his size because then you get everybody saying "fedor beat guys as big or BIGGER then brock already"... its alot more then just size, it's his skillset and crazy unheard of athletism and freakish strength all together that make him a unique threat to Fedor and no, Brock isnt comparable to Randleman or Coleman in their primes, he is a different animal, a real life genetic freak. Make no mistake, he always liked to fight even when he was in WWE he still trained wrestling and stand up. Ppl think he is alot greener then he really is in terms of skillset, make no mistake, the only reason Brock Lesnar didnt go to MMA instead of WWE was $, the $ just wasnt there in MMA at the time, its too bad, imagine he started in MMA right outta college??? 

BTW This post in no way is saying Brock would win or Fedor would win, but i know that Brock is 100% unlike anybody Fedor has ever faced and is only getting better every training session, every round, every fight. Ppl think he is a big SOB but when it comes to learning MMA he is a humble, very hard working guy, he knows his size and strength alone arent enuff to stay at the top, i fully expect him to get some BJJ skills, more confidence in his leg kicks and knees and some better high/low combo takedowns.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BlacklistShaun said:


> I think Dana is just a really good salesman and he knows that since most casual fans still think of MMA as "Ultimate Fighting" and he runs the Ultimate Fighting Championship that they are going to take what he says as gold. The sad thing is that statement is probably at least half true in the aspect that most casual fans are going to think Fedor sucks if Dana White says he does.
> 
> Like I said before Dana is probably pissed because almost every MMA fighter on the planet is banging on his door wanting in his organization...just so happens that the one guy that most consider the best in the game doesn't need nor want him.


^^^THIS^^^ 
I would add that Dana is using this to try to motivate Fedor, which is a terrible tactic. Dana is a promoter not a businessman, Fank and Lorenzo are the businessmen....being heirs to billions dosnt hurt...




jdun11 said:


> Fedor would have his hands full with Lesnar thats for sure. If Brock got on top of him, I dunno if Fedor could get him off. He would def take alot of punishment on the ground, possibly even cause a late stoppage. Fedor would have to keep his distance and keep the fight standing.
> 
> Brock would either wear Fedor out and control him on the ground with his 50lb weight advantage and eventually get the stoppage.
> 
> ...


I dont think you would see it ruined. I think he is fully capable of working from his back with Brock on top, he tried 2 subs off his back with Rogers thats what makes him so difficult, he is unpredictable and at the same time remarkably calm when he fights...

I think Brock def has the best chance by taking Fedor down and tring to GnP him, i just dont think it will work. Also to say you cannot mention Mir in the same sentence with Fedor is silly. Mir caught Brock with a sub and has hella better Jitz than Fedor and he tapped Brock....I bring Mir up cuz I doubt he could beat Fedor but I think grappling he would give him fits...

Brock doesnt have that skillset, and what he knows he has recently learned....he didn't always train MMA...he would get either K/O'd imo or subbed by Fedor....



alizio said:


> good post. But dont just say his size because then you get everybody saying "fedor beat guys as big or BIGGER then brock already"... its alot more then just size, it's his skillset and crazy unheard of athletism and freakish strength all together that make him a unique threat to Fedor and no, Brock isnt comparable to Randleman or Coleman in their primes, he is a different animal, a real life genetic freak. Make no mistake, he always liked to fight even when he was in WWE he still trained wrestling and stand up. Ppl think he is alot greener then he really is in terms of skillset, make no mistake, the only reason Brock Lesnar didnt go to MMA instead of WWE was $, the $ just wasnt there in MMA at the time, its too bad, imagine he started in MMA right outta college???
> 
> BTW This post in no way is saying Brock would win or Fedor would win, but i know that Brock is 100% unlike anybody Fedor has ever faced and is only getting better every training session, every round, every fight. Ppl think he is a big SOB but when it comes to learning MMA he is a humble, very hard working guy, he knows his size and strength alone arent enuff to stay at the top, i fully expect him to get some BJJ skills, more confidence in his leg kicks and knees and some better high/low combo takedowns.


No fighter is 100% like another, but really I think you would be surprised if you saw a fight that is much more likly, and thats NOG vs. Brock....watch Brock take Nog down and lose the fight via sub....shocking, before NOG fought Mir yes, once he came back and fought after....NO!! Def possible NOG could beat Brock and were not even talking Fedor.....cuz you know Fedor beat NOG(that was a war)....

Fedor silenced alot of people...AGAIN..the other night but there are always gonna be people who say what about this guy....

I think if Fedor was the type of guy that got wrapped up in reputation and status he wouldnt be undefeated....


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Nog had his chance if he beat Mir, i would have loved to see it, i think Brock stands a strong chance there aswell. his GnP is alot better then Big Timmys, if Brock got that kind of abuse in on Nog im not sure what will happen, but Lord knows it would be fun to find out!!!


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

thats if mr lesnar recovers from his cold in time....or does he need an 'injection' to help him regain his strenght


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

After those words, I want Fedor to beat Brock and then brutally do the same with White, so his mouth can be finally shut up permanently.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I think Rogers would take Mir, and Velasquez. 

That's besides the point, I really could care less anymore to see the UFC heavyweight champ fight Fedor. I am 100% certain Fedor cannot lose his fights, he is destined to win for some reason, so I could care less who he fights as long as he puts on a show(which he does in every single fight I have seen of his, they are not boring)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ptw said:


> *I think Rogers would take Mir*, and Velasquez.
> 
> That's besides the point, I really could care less anymore to see the UFC heavyweight champ fight Fedor. I am 100% certain Fedor cannot lose his fights, he is destined to win for some reason, so I could care less who he fights as long as he puts on a show(which he does in every single fight I have seen of his, they are not boring)


 
WOW!!!


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

The UFC co-promoted with Pride, why can't Dana extend 1 fight co-promoting with M-1?

Brock vs Emelianenko will draw the largest Pay Per View buys in MMA history. So even if the profits are split 50-50, both parties will still be the winner. 50% of Fedor vs Lesnar may be the 100% profit made from UFC 100 or more. You can sell this pay per view to almost any country that knows MMA. This include huge profits from Japan, Korea, Russia and other European countries where Fedor is well known.

If M-1 can show Dana the $$$$ why they should co-promote, Dana will agree. He does not mind Brock losing to Fedor, he knows that already. All that matters most for Dana is profitability. He does not even care losing Dan Henderson.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Posting in a Dana-Fedor thread.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Tacx0911 said:


> The UFC co-promoted with Pride, why can't Dana extend 1 fight co-promoting with M-1?
> 
> Brock vs Emelianenko will draw the largest Pay Per View buys in MMA history. So even if the profits are split 50-50, both parties will still be the winner. 50% of Fedor vs Lesnar may be the 100% profit made from UFC 100 or more. You can sell this pay per view to almost any country that knows MMA. This include huge profits from Japan, Korea, Russia and other European countries where Fedor is well known.


No one gives a shit about M-1. The UFC built there own name without anyones help, why does M-1 deserve a piece of there success? I actually dont think that Fedor/Lesnar would be the greatest selling pay per view of all time, even after this last Strikeforce event, Fedor is far from the biggest name in mma. Copromotion hasnt created any lasting success for any mma organization so far, if it was good for business, the UFC would do it, trust me. The UFC is far and away the most successful mma organization in the world, they dont need Fedor or M-1 to continue that success. M-1 was trying to sponge off of the UFC's success to take the easy road to building there own name.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Tacx0911 said:


> The UFC co-promoted with Pride, why can't Dana extend 1 fight co-promoting with M-1?
> 
> Brock vs Emelianenko will draw the largest Pay Per View buys in MMA history. So even if the profits are split 50-50, both parties will still be the winner. 50% of Fedor vs Lesnar may be the 100% profit made from UFC 100 or more. You can sell this pay per view to almost any country that knows MMA. This include huge profits from Japan, Korea, Russia and other European countries where Fedor is well known.
> 
> If M-1 can show Dana the $$$$ why they should co-promote, Dana will agree. He does not mind Brock losing to Fedor, he knows that already.


Actually the only way Dana would OK a one time fight would be if he was sure Brock would beat Fedor, and Dana's too smart to count on that.

Having a one fight contract in which Fedor beats the UFC champ would not be beneficial to the UFC. It would completely delegitimize the UFC's HW division. That's why Dana wants a multi fight contract and in every other case forces champions to remain under contract until they lose. He doesn't want a reigning champion jumping ship to another organization.


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

jasvll said:


> I now know that Alistair Overeem is from England. Thanks LA Times, and keep an eye out for a visit from Ireland's Bas Rutten; he may want to have a talk with you.


Bas rutten is from holland..


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

I think it's funny with all this speculation about how Lesnar would tool Fedor on the ground. I don't see that happening. Brock is a good wrestler, has freakish size, and strength to back it up. Let's not forget that Fedor is hands down a much better stand up fighter. When he fought Randy he was getting beat on his feet til that one big punch landed...besides that I felt Randy was winning the standup battle soundly.

Look at the fact that Fedor is leaps ahead standing and then count in the fact that this man is the most dominant ***** fighter that has ever walked the face of the earth...


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

wow we now have Overeem to support here in England, lol. Jesus where did they get that info from?



callme1 said:


> Bas rutten is from holland..


haha, he was being sarcastic.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

callme1 said:


> Bas rutten is from holland..


Next you'll be telling me Overeem is, too. Like I was born on the turnip truck yesterday. Check your facts, son. Rutten is as Irish as a potato.


----------

